# Painter-Problem



## hannah (10. April 2003)

Huhu!
Also ich hab gesehen,dass das Problem anscheinend schon einmal von jemand anderem hier angesprochen wurde;eine Lösung hab ich aber in dem thread nicht finden können,deshalb probier ichs jetzt einfach mal mit nem neuen.
Folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte mit Painter 6.0 (von metacreations) eine meiner zeichnungen colorieren;doch Painter reagiert sehr seltsam auf den Stift meines GTs (wacom graphire 2).
Angenommen,ich zeichne einfach einen Strich;dann wird dieser nicht direkt beim zeichnen auf dem bildschirm sichtbar,wie es sein sollte,sondern erscheint erst,wenn ich das tablett das NÄCHSTE mal antippe bzw den nächsten strich ziehe.
Es verzögert sich also alles um einen Schritt und so kann man einfach nicht arbeiten :\
sehr komisch finde ich auch,dass das Problem nicht immer,sondern nur -sagen wir in ~70% aller Fälle bzw Striche auftritt...
Mit der Maus (die mir ja in Painter nun mal nichts bringt) funktioniert Painter jedoch perfekt.
Und das Tablett macht in anderen Grafik-Programmen (OpenCanvas; Photoshop)absolut keine Probleme.

Am Arbeitsspeicher kann es eigentlich nicht liegen,da ich ihn erst vor kurzem auf 512 MB aufgestockt habe.
Zu langsam ist mein rechner auch nicht.(Athlon 1400 oder sowas :>)
Mein Betriebssystem ist Win2k,falls das von bedeutung sein könnte.

So,jetzt bin ich wirklich mal gespannt auf etwaige antworten;in allen anderen Foren wo ich war konnte mir bisher niemand helfen :/

~hannah


----------



## PEZ (28. April 2003)

ich hab auch keine ahnung *g* aber frag doch mal die hersteller von hard und software direkt.. die müssten es am besten wissen... viel glück weiterhin...


----------



## Maler Hans (11. Juli 2003)

*Painter*

Painter braucht mehr Arbeitsspeicher. Bevor Du das Programm startest, klick auf das Icon, lasse Dir "Information" zeigen (Apfeltaste + i) und wähle "Speicher". Dann auf das Doppelte oder Dreifache dessen stellen, was automatisch eingestellt ist - wenn Du so viel Arbeitsspeicher auf dem Rechner hast. Sonst solltes Du ein anderes Werkzeug wählen (nicht gerade Aquarell) und die Deckkraft entsprechend niedrig einstellen.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Maler Hans (26. September 2003)

*schau bei maggi*

schau mal bei maggi rein - Dein Problem scheint so ähnlich wie ihres
Gruß Hans


----------



## antihero (14. November 2003)

@Maler Hans: Diese "mehr Arbeitsspeicher" funktioniert nur auf dem Macintosh System. Hannah benutzt win2k.

@hannah: 
1. Tritt das Problem nur in Painter auf oder auch in anderen Programmen? (zB. Photoshop, Painter Classic) 
=> Wenn ja: Probier mal den Painter neu zu installieren oder frag beim Hersteller nach, wie schon PEZ geraten hat. Du kannst auch probieren statt der 6er Version den 7ner zu installieren. Eine gratis Testversion gibts auf der Seite des Herstellers (google Suche: Painter 7.0 Tryout). Falls dieses Problem auch bei anderen Programmen auftritt:
2. Deinstalliere dein Wacom Tablett und installiere es wieder neu. Ich hatte unter win2k ebenfalls Probleme mit dem Wacom Treiber und habe auch von anderen Benutzern schon ähnliches gehört. Falls das Neuinstallieren des Treibers nicht bringt: Wende dich an den Support der wacom Group.

Hoffe dass hilft dir ein wenig weiter.

antihero


----------

